# Curvy Copter Tutorial



## unirox13 (Dec 30, 2022)

Here's My first full length tutorial solve. This one is of the Curvy Copter puzzle. Please all of you be kind, I have crappy camera setups but I hope that I was still able to get the points across. Like, Subscribe, and I hope to see you all again.


----------

